# Butterfly Brooches & Pendants



## debodun (Jan 1, 2018)

Some of my collection of costume jewelry.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2018)

That's a pretty collection Deb...I like the one on the right in the middle picture best...


----------

